# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Sybase IQ 15 : installer utilitaire bulk "bcp.exe" sur poste ?

## lennelei

Bonjour,

nous avons un serveur Sybase IQ 15, et l'on souhaite insrer des donnes en bulk depuis une autre machine (Talend).

 priori, il faut installer l'utilitaire "bulk" sur cette dernire (utilitaire qui semble s'appeler bcp.exe), mais je n'arrive pas  trouver comment cet utilitaire peut tre install en dehors d'un serveur de base de donnes

si quelqu'un a une piste... j'ai cherch du ct d'un client Windows, mais ce dernier n'a visiblement pas l'utilitaire en question  ::(: 

merci d'avance.

cdt,

Alexis

----------

